# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορίες για την αναπαραγωγή gouldian

## maria

Γειά σας παιδιά,έχω 2 ζευγάρια gouldian το ένα λοιπόν ειναι σε κατάσταση αναπαραγωγής  γράφω το προηγούμενο ιστορικό ώστε ίσως με βοηθήσετε στα λάθη που έκανα.
*Αύγουστος .Και τα 2 ζευγάρια στην ίδια κλούβα, τ' αρσενικά κατα διαστήματα προκαλούν το ταίρι τους, βρίσκω αυγά στη ταίστρα,τους βάζω φωλιά τη χρησιμοποιούν και οι δυο θυληκές με αποτέλεσμα 10 αυγά αλλά δεν τα κλωσσούν.(δεν έκανα καμία διατροφική προετοιμασία)
*Σεπτεμβριος (τέλος)Μόνο το ζευγάρι στο κλουβί.Διατροφή με φύτρα αυγοτροφή εμπορίου αμμο σουπιοκόκαλο πολυβιταμίνες και ασβέστιο στο νερό σε εξωτερικό χώρο αποτέλεσμα 1 αυγό στη φωλιά και στο δεύτερο η θυληκιά κάνει δυστοκία με απαλές εντριβές με λάδι  και ασβέστιο αποβάλλει ενα αυγό 1/2 φορά μεγαλύτερο απ το κανονικό.Ανυσυχώ μη το ξαναπάθει και της βγάζω τη φωλία.
*Οκτώβριο τα μεταφέρω σε έσωτερικό χώρο με φυσικό φωτισμό η διατροφή τους ή ίδια έκτος απο ασβέστίο και φύτρα
*Δεκέμβριος το αρσενικό προκαλεί χορευοντας τους ξαναρχίζω φύτρα  ασβέστιο και σταδιακά αυξάνω τεχνιτά τη μέρα σε 9 ,10,11 και τέλος 12 ώρες και θερμοκρασία 18 βαθμούς περίπου φτιάχνουν φωλία και στι 25/12 κάνει μόνο ένα αυγό και μετά τίποτα.
*Ιανουάριος προσθέτουν λίγο νημα στη φωλιά 10/1 ένα αυγό 11/1 άλλο ένα.
Το θυληκό λογικά είναι ανώριμο αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ακόμα ώστε να τη κάνω να μην άφήσει τ΄αυγά απο όσο έχω διαβάσει έχει πολύ λίγες πιθανότητες σαν πρωτάρα να ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία.
Αν κάποιοι φίλοι μπορούν να με  βοηθήσουν να διορθώσω τα λάθη μου περιμένω με ανυπομονησία.Ευχαριστώ εκ΄των πρωτέρων.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γεια σου Μαρια.
Δεν μου φαινεται να κανεις καποιο λαθος.
Οι θυληκες ειναι ωριμες αφου εχουν ηδη κανει ολοκληρες γεννες 5 αυγων τον Αυγουστο.
Μεσα στο 2009 και στον Αντωνη (pantazo) και σε εμενα, μας ολοκληρωσαν γεννα και μεγαλωσαν κανονικα τους νεοσσους, πουλια μολις 9 μηνων (τα οποια βεβαια ηταν σε ζευγαρι με εμπειροτερα πουλια).
Το αν θα κλωσσησουν και γενικοτερα το πως θα συμπεριφερθουν κατα την αναπαραγωγη, κρινεται τοσο απο το ιδιο το πουλι οσο και απο τις συνθηκες της εκτροφης περαν του χρονου φωτισμου, της τροφης, της θεσης της φωλιας κλπ.
Αν θελεις μπορεις να τα αφησεις ως εχει περιμένοντας το ποτε θα αισθανθουν αυτα ετοιμα με τον κινδυνο ομως δευτερης δυστοκιας λογω χειμωνα.
Δευτερη επιλογη ειναι να τα χωρησεις τωρα αρσενικα μαζι και τα θυληκα σε αλλο κλουβι και να τα βαλεις παλι σε ζευγαρια οταν ζεστανει ο καιρος αφου πρωτα εχεις περασει κανα 20ημερο με καθημερινα αυγοτροφη.
Σε αυτην την επιλογη ο κινδυνος ειναι να χασεις αρκετους μηνες αναπαραγωγης λογω του οτι την Ανοιξη που θα ζεστανει ο καιρος υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να μπουν σε πτερροροια.

----------


## maria

Οδυσσέα σ΄ευχαριστώ σκέφτομαι να τα άφήσω να συνεχίσουν και πραγματικά φοβάμαι τη δυστοκία γιατί λαχτάρησα με το γεγονός αλλά απο την άλλη μέτα τόσο κόπο να φτίαξουν τη φωλιά και 2 αυγά λυπάμαι να τα χωρίσω.Αυτό το ζευγάρι το ξέρεις πολύ καλά πορτοκαλοκέφαλος κίτρινος ο κύριος κοκκινοκέφαλη η κυρία είναι περιπου 8 μήνων αν δεν κάνω λάθος και δεν έχουν χωρίσει ποτέ.Αυγοτροφή τους έβαζα όλο το μήνα αλλά με προβλήματισε το ένα αυγό και μετά τίποτα πριν 20 μέρες.Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά θα ενημέρώνω για την πορεία τους.

----------


## pantazo

Μαρία καλησπέρα,

δεν έχω καταλάβει τι φωλιά έβαλες. Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιήσεις ξύλινο κουτί και αντί για νήμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις κοκοφοίνικα. Το ζευγάρι να το εχεις μαζί σε φωτεινό και ήσυχο  μέρος (τα δικά μου τα έχω στην κουζίνα και δεν χρησιμοποιώ τεχνιτό φως), να βάλεις τη φωλιά και μετά από 2-3  ημέρες βάλε λίγο κοκοφοίνικα. Μόλις δεις ότι το αρσενικό το χρησιμοποιεί τότε βάζε κάθε τόσο ώστε να φτιάξει τη φωλιά τους. Μετά νομίζω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. Αν είσαι εσυ αγχωμένη τότε θα είναι και αυτά και το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα είναι το καλύτερο δυνατό. Οπότε η ενόχληση σου να είναι η ελάχιστη δυνατή. 

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να διατηρείς και ένα ζευγάρι κοινωνικών σπίνων ώστε αν τα gouldian γεννήσουν και δεν κλωσσάνε να βάλεις τα αυγά τους σε αυτούς.

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Windsa

Στους κοινονικους και στα goyldians πρεπει να κανουμε πρετιμασια ταυτοχρονα? Και αμα τα Goyldians θα γενισουν πρωτα? ...ή αντιστυχα οι κοινονικοι θα γενισουν πρωτα.... τι θα γεινει? 
Αφου δεν γινετε να κανουν ταυτοχρονα αυγα και τα δυο ζευγαρια καποια διαφορα και θα εχουν...

Αλλο οταν εχεις 10 ζευγαρια κοινονικους και αλλο οταν εχεις ενα.

----------


## pantazo

Πωλίνα, αν οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι έχουν γεννήσει πρώτα (λίγες ημέρες) τότε το σενάριο εύναι εύκολο. Απλά αντικαθιστάς τα αυγά. Αν οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι δεν έχουν γεννήσει τότε με το πρώτο αυγό των gouldian βάζεις τη φωλιά στους σπίνους, βάζεις και λίγο νήμα. Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η γέννα των gouldian οι σπίνοι θα είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τη φωλιά τους και θα κοιμούνται το βράδυ μέσα σε αυτή. Οπότε ξεκινάς να βάζεις ένα ένα τα αυγά  των gouldian (ένα κάθε ημέρα). Αν όλα πανε καλά οι σπίνοι θα τα θεωρήσουν δικά τους και θα ξεκινήσουν να τα κλωσσάνε.

Αντώνης

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μαρία καλησπέρα,
> 
> δεν έχω καταλάβει τι φωλιά έβαλες. Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιήσεις ξύλινο κουτί και αντί για νήμα να χρησιμοποιήσεις κοκοφοίνικα. Το ζευγάρι να το εχεις μαζί σε φωτεινό και ήσυχο  μέρος (τα δικά μου τα έχω στην κουζίνα και δεν χρησιμοποιώ τεχνιτό φως), να βάλεις τη φωλιά και μετά από 2-3  ημέρες βάλε λίγο κοκοφοίνικα. Μόλις δεις ότι το αρσενικό το χρησιμοποιεί τότε βάζε κάθε τόσο ώστε να φτιάξει τη φωλιά τους. Μετά νομίζω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. Αν είσαι εσυ αγχωμένη τότε θα είναι και αυτά και το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα είναι το καλύτερο δυνατό. Οπότε η ενόχληση σου να είναι η ελάχιστη δυνατή. 
> 
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να διατηρείς και ένα ζευγάρι κοινωνικών σπίνων ώστε αν τα gouldian γεννήσουν και δεν κλωσσάνε να βάλεις τα αυγά τους σε αυτούς.
> 
> Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.


Αντώνη δεν ενοχλούνται στη κουζίνα;Τι κάνεις μς το φωσ το βράδυ δεν τα ενοχλεί η τα σκεπάζει;Μιλάω όταν έχουν αυγά πάντα.

----------


## pantazo

Κωνσταντίνε, όταν βραδυάσει ανοίγω το φως του απορροφητήρα και πλέον γνωρίζουν όλοι ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ανάψει κανένα άλλο φως (εκτός των περιπτώσεων όπου έχουμε κόσμο στο σπίτι, γιορτές κτλ). Από εκεί και πέρα όταν είναι να κοιμηθούμε το κλείνω και αυτό το φως και βάζω ένα φωτάκι μπλε. Τίποτε άλλο. Ούτε τα σκεπάζω ούτε τίποτε. Φαντάσου ότι έχω, στον ίδιο τοίχο, τρεις ζευγαρώστρες την μια πάνω από την άλλη και άλλη μία στον απέναντι. Όταν έχουν αυγά τα gouldian κοιμούνται μέσα στη φωλιά (και τα δύο ή το ένα μόνο).

Αντώνης

----------


## maria

Aντώνη τους έχω ξύλινη φωλιά αλλά την έβαλα την ίδια μέρα με νήμα(κοκκοφοίνικα) όσο για ησυχία τα έχω σε "δικό τους "δωμάτιο και μπαίνω 2 φορές τη μέρα για το νερό αλλά αναγκαστηκά τη μισή μέρα έχω τεχνητό φωτισμό έχει ήδη 3 αυγά ενα κάθε μέρα αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά κάτσει η κοπελιά στ΄αυγά της και βέβαια ανησυχω για τη δυστοκία.Οσο για τους σπίνους 1 πούπουλο ακόμα και με πετάνε έξω απ΄το σπίτι με τα κλουβιά και τα παπούτσια στο χέρι  :sad:  .Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Αλεξης

> Πωλίνα, αν οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι έχουν γεννήσει πρώτα (λίγες ημέρες) τότε το σενάριο εύναι εύκολο. Απλά αντικαθιστάς τα αυγά. Αν οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι δεν έχουν γεννήσει τότε με το πρώτο αυγό των gouldian βάζεις τη φωλιά στους σπίνους, βάζεις και λίγο νήμα. Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η γέννα των gouldian οι σπίνοι θα είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τη φωλιά τους και θα κοιμούνται το βράδυ μέσα σε αυτή. Οπότε ξεκινάς να βάζεις ένα ένα τα αυγά  των gouldian (ένα κάθε ημέρα). Αν όλα πανε καλά οι σπίνοι θα τα θεωρήσουν δικά τους και θα ξεκινήσουν να τα κλωσσάνε.
> 
> Αντώνης


Δεν ειναι καλυτερα να κραταμε τα αυγα των γκουλντιανς, να βαζουμε ενα ενα ψευτικο αυγο στους κοινωνικους και μολις γεννησουν ολα τους τα αυγα τα γκουλντιανς να τα αντικαταστησουμε με τα ψευτικα;

----------


## pantazo

Αλέξη, αν διαθέτεις ψεύτικα αυγά είναι ακόμη καλύτερο να κάνει κανείς αυτό που περιγράφεις.

----------


## maria

Μιά και έχω ανοίξει το θέμα ΄θεωρώ υποχρέωση μου να σας ενημέρωσω για την εξέλιξη της αναπαραγωγής.Λοιπόν τα πουλάκια ολοκλήρωσαν τη γέννα τους (μάλλον) κάνοντας το 5ο αυγό στις 14/1 απο τότε έιδα μόνο δύο φορές τον αρσενικό στη φωλιά τις άλλες φορές που τα βλέπω είναι και οι δυο γονείς έκτός φωλιάς.Αρα το μόνο που μου μένει πιά είναι να περιμένω 15 μέρες αν και δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Και τα δικά μου πρώτη φορά κάνουν αυγά. Έχουνε κάνει δυο αυγουλακια εκτός φωλιάς αλλα δυστυχώς  το ενα το σπάσανε και το δεύτερο ήτανε μαλακό...
Τα εχω αλάλαξε με δυο ψεύτικα και τα έβαλα στη φωλιά. Θέλω να τούς δινω ευκαιρία να μάθουν και να κάνουν "προπόνηση" τουλάχιστον με ψεύτικα αυγα. Έχουνε περάσει ήδη 15 μέρες και αύριο, μεθαύριο θα τα βγάλω τα αυγα απο τη φώλια. 
Το παράξενο ειναι οτι κλοσσαει μόνο το αρσενικό και μονο τελευταίες 5 μέρες. Βεβαια σηκώνεται και αρκετές φορές... Το θηλυκό δεν μπαίνει σχεδόν καθόλου στι φωλιά... μόνο κάποιες φορές μπαίνουν μαζί και κάνουν "γουλδινοερωτα"  :Happy: 

Μάλλον φταίει που είναι μικρα ακόμα...6-8 μηνών.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Και τα δικά μου πρώτη φορά κάνουν αυγά. Έχουνε κάνει δυο αυγουλακια εκτός φωλιάς αλλα δυστυχώς  το ενα το σπάσανε και το δεύτερο ήτανε μαλακό...
> Τα εχω αλάλαξε με δυο ψεύτικα και τα έβαλα στη φωλιά. Θέλω να τούς δινω ευκαιρία να μάθουν και να κάνουν "προπόνηση" τουλάχιστον με ψεύτικα αυγα. Έχουνε περάσει ήδη 15 μέρες και αύριο, μεθαύριο θα τα βγάλω τα αυγα απο τη φώλια. 
> Το παράξενο ειναι οτι κλοσσαει μόνο το αρσενικό και μονο τελευταίες 5 μέρες. Βεβαια σηκώνεται και αρκετές φορές... Το θηλυκό δεν μπαίνει σχεδόν καθόλου στι φωλιά... μόνο κάποιες φορές μπαίνουν μαζί και κάνουν "γουλδινοερωτα" 
> 
> Μάλλον φταίει που είναι μικρα ακόμα...6-8 μηνών.


Τόσο μικρά είναι;Τουλάχιστον απο ενός έτους θα ήταν καλύτερα.

----------


## Windsa

Mαρία, πως πανε τα μικρά??? Μπαίνουν καθόλου στη φωλιά?
Τα δικά μου πάλι έκαναν 2 αυγά έξω απο τη φωλιά και τα σπάσανε (η θηλικια τα τρώει)... τώρα ο αρσενικός κλοσαει τα ψεύτικα. Η θυλικια δεν ενδιαφέρετε. 
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω... μια ελπίδα εχω οτι θα μεγαλώσει και να καταλάβει...

----------


## maria

Πωλίνα μου δυστυχώς τίποτα δεν έγινε έκανε 4 αυγά μέσα στη φωλιά τα άφησε δεν μπήκε καθόλου στη φωλιά μετά τα σκέπασε με νήμα   ::  γέννησε ένα αύγό ξανά και στο δεύτερο 'επαθε δυστοκία  και έτσι έβγαλα τη φωλιά και τα μετέφερα στη μεγάλη κλούβα με το άλλο ζευγάρι που έχω.Αυτό που σκέφτομαι έιναι΄μήπως οι συνεχείς γέννες έξαντλήσουν το πουλί ακόμα και αν δεν κλωσσαει τα αυγά γι αυτό και τα έβαλα όλα μαζί.Υπολογίζω(χωρίς το ξενοδόχο)όταν ανέβει η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία γυρω στους 15 βαθμόυς που θα τα βγαλω στο μπαλκόνι να ξαναβάλω φωλιά.Η γνώμη μου είναι να έβγαζες τη φωλία για λίγο καιρό και για να ξεκουραστουν αλλά και να έχουν το χρόνο να ωριμάσουν.
Αν έχεις νέα ενημερωσέ μας

----------


## Windsa

Nai, αυτό θα κάνω τώρα... θα αφήσω για λίγο τα ψεύτικα αυγά μέσα και μετά θα βγάλω τη φωλιά για ενα-δυο μήνες.... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω την άνοιξη...

...θα βγάλεις το κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι??? Και 15 βαθμούς το θεωρώ πολύ λίγο... (τουλάχιστον απο 20 βαθμούς και πάνω)... το παραμικρό αεράκι μπορεί να τους κάνει κακό...  

..Μη κοιτάς στον Οδυσσέα που τα έχει στο μπαλκόνι, αυτός κάνει θαύματα με τα πουλιά του...   :Big Grin:  (φτου-φτου-φτου)

----------


## maria

Πωλίνα και πέρισυ απο άρχες Μαιόυ τα είχα έξω και κάποες φορές η θερμοκρασία ήταν και πιο χαμηλά γύρω στους 13 βαθμούς και τα πουλιά μου φάνηκε να μην έχουν πρόβλημα είναι μπαλκόνι  ανοιχτό μόνο απο μπροστά σχετικά προφυλαγμένο δηλαδή.
Μήπως να έβγαζες τα ψεύτικα αυγά απο τώρα για να ξεκουραστούν και να ηρεμήσουν?Τι να πώ αντε καλή μας επιτυχία.Οσο για το Οδυσσέα ασε είναι μετρ του είδους  ::

----------


## pantazo

Μαρία και Πωλίνα,

από όσο γνωρίζω, όσο η θυληκιά γεννάει ο αρσενικός είναι περισσότερο μέσα στη φωλιά. Όταν ολοκληρώσει τη γέννα αναλαμβάνει κυρίως η θυληκιά (πχ κοιμάται το βράδυ μέσα στη φωλιά). 

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, το ζευγάρι ξεκινάει τη διαδικασία γέννας αλλά αν για κάποιο λόγο ενοχληθεί τότε μάλλον δεν ασχολούνται με τα αυγά (σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις τα πετάνε έξω από τη φωλία, ενώ σε άλλες τα τρώνε). Οπότε σε αυτή τη περίπτωση απομακρύνεις τα αυγά και τ' αφήνεις να ξαναπροσπαθήσουν. Θα πρέπει να δίνεις αυγοτροφή σε όλη τη περίοδο προετοιμασίας όπως επίσης και αρκετό υλικό ώστε το αρσενικό να μπει στη διαδικασία και μέσω της ενασχόλησής του με το κτίσιμο της φωλιάς.

Αντώνης

----------


## Windsa

Αντώνη, σε ευχαριστούμε για τη συμβουλή... 
Εγώ έχω βγάλει τώρα τη φωλια και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω λίγο αργότερα (σε κανένα μηνα ίσος)... τώρα τους δείνω αυγοτροφη και λίγο ασβέστιο. 

Γενικά στη δικια μου περίπτωση το πρόβλημα ήτανε ότι η θηλυκια δεν γεννάει στη φωλια...αλλα έξω στα κλαδιά και τα αυγά πέφτουν και σπάνε... και μετά τα τρώνε... Ενώ ο αρσενικός είναι έτοιμος να προσέχει τα αυγά επειδή καθόταν συνεχεια (εκτος από τη νύχτα) στα ψεύτικα αυγά που τους είχα βάλει.

----------


## pantazo

Πωλίνα,

από τη στιγμή που το αρσενικό έχει φτιάξει τη φωλιά δεν έχει λόγο το θηλυκό να γεννήσει έξω εκτός και ενοχληθεί. Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες η γέννα γίνεται το πρωί (07:00 - 07:30). Δες λοιπόν τι είναι αυτό που ενοχλεί τα πουλιά αυτή την ώρα (ίσως κάποιο άλλο ζώο: γάτα/σκύλος).

Αντώνης

----------


## Windsa

Αντώνη, τα πουλιά εινια μόνιμα στο ήσυχο χώρο δίπλα στο παράθυρο. Δεν εχω άλλα ζωα στο σπίτι.  
Σκέφτομαι οτι  ισοσ ακόμα ειναι μικρά και πρέπει να περιμένω... η ίσος θέλουν πιο ζεστό περιβάλλον... εγω τα έχω στα 19-20 βαθμούς τελευταία.
7:30 εγω συνήθως ξυπνάω για να πάω στη δουλεία και τους αλλάζω νερό. Αλλά δεν φαίνεται να τους ενοχλώ... καμιά φορά ούτε στο άλλο κλαδάκι δεν πάνε... Θέλω να πω δεν φοβούνται πολύ. Την αλλη φορά που θα βάλλω τη φωλιά θα δοκιμάσω να τους αλλάζω το νερο απο το βράδυ.

----------


## maria

Tο δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ χτίζουν μια πολύ ωραία φωλιά και κάνουν και τα αυγά ΄μετα τ΄αφήνουν και έγω τα έχω σε χώρο που μπαίνω μία φορά τη μέρα και δεν τα ενοχλεί τίποτα τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω.Αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως δεν είναι τώρα η κατάλληλη περίοδος για το ζευγαρώμα τους? Aπ' όσο έχω καταλάβει βέβαια η περίοδος ζευγαρώματος στη φύση είναι η εποχή των βροχών  ::   αλλά δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο όπως π.χ με τα καναρίνια που η περιοδός τους είναι την άνοιξη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μήπως θα πρέπει να συνηθίζουν και λίγο στη φασαρία,δεν μιλάω για υπερβολές.Το πρώτο ζευγαράκι μου το είχα σε ένα δωμάτιο στο παλιό σπίτι που το χρησιμοποιούσα λίγο και με το παραμικρό θόρυβο επειδή δεν είχαν συνηθίσει τρόμαζαν πολύ.Τώρα τα έχω στο καθιστικό με βλέπουν όλοι μέρα και δεν τρομάζουν τόσο εύκολα αφού έχουν συνηθίσει τους ήχους αλλά και την παρουσία τη δική μου στο χώρο.  ::

----------

